# Next Scottish Meet?????



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

8) Ok guys when's the next scottish meet then it seems like a 100 years ago since the last one!
Dave you out there? are you gonna come out of retirement and do the business again? ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sa|nTT and I are meeting for a pint next Friday night in Edinburgh and all are welcome - guess you meant sometime with the car?

Interested?

John


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Car or otherwise don't mind ............but working that friday :'(
I work 4 days on 6 days off and that is my 3 shift on  :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> 8)  Ok guys when's the next scottish meet then it seems like a 100 years ago since the last one!


Well the weather is getting better, so I'll see if I can whip up some interest, especially from the Aberdeen area...lots of them up there!



> Dave you out there? are you gonna come out of retirement and do the business again? ;D


....yes, I'll let you all watch me getting lost...again :


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Did you get lost the last time ;D?
Never noticed 
I knew I could rely on you and good idea to try and get some of the rich members form the oil fields of aberdeen to turn up


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like this thread has got lost.....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry, afraid all my spare time is being spent in hunting car thieves. Need to get this s**t out of my system.

I know some of you are chomping at the bit for a get together...if someone want's to get it rolling?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Would love to come but new member Dez has got a set of wheels awfully like mine


----------



## stauartt (Sep 13, 2003)

There is a Top Marques track night at Knockhill 6th April 6-8pm, anyone interested?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

a tuesday night? is that correct?

whats the cost involved?

should have my new tt by then so i may be up for that, would be good to meet some tt owners, i live in the borders and there doesnt seem to be that many about here

rsgards, pete.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

a tuesday night? is that correct?

whats the cost involved?

should have my new tt by then so i may be up for that, would be good to meet some tt owners, i live in the borders and there doesnt seem to be that many about here

rsgards, pete.


----------



## stauartt (Sep 13, 2003)

Yup its a Tuesday night ,Â£50. You need a helmet which you can hire if needed. I believe you also need a passport photo which they fix to a licence for you.

http://www.knockhill.com/schedule.php gives their calander for the year

Lewis


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Sa|nTT and I are meeting for a pint next Friday night in Edinburgh and all are welcome - guess you meant sometime with the car?
> 
> Interested?
> 
> John


Despite Sa|nTT's best effort tonight, looks like I will get a pass for Friday! See you there!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Right - Brett, Sa|nTT and I are meeting this Friday for a few beers in Edinburgh. I propose Tiles Bar at c. 6pm (for a change!).

Any one elso who wants to come along is more than welcome.

Cheers

John

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Good night gents - thanks for the chat!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Good night gents - thanks for the chat!


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Who was the other guy?


----------

